# Do you eat too much for your training?



## Damar (May 10, 2014)

Now I've been training as a competitive bodybuilder for over 25 years and have never been a great eater in terms of the amount (to the standard of other bodybuilders). I generally eat clean and will keep some form of abs all year round or atleast stay within a few weeks from decent abs due to possible photo shoots. However I see many bodybuilders who just look puffy and bloated. They talk about how they eat 5, 6, 7 whatever amount of times each day plus some protein shakes on top but they do not train hard, which results in a look that is a cross between a beer drinker and a bodybuilder. Most of these guys never compete so will never have abs and are only concerned about how far that needle (on the weight scales) moves to the right. Do not get caught up in the weight game. Cut your food bill by atleast 20-40%. Of course you won't look as big but you will look better - what would you prefere?


----------



## MDR (May 11, 2014)

Early on, I think guys need to focus on getting big and strong.  Once the foundation is built, diet becomes a huge part of the game.  It is fine to eat big and carry a few extra pounds early on, but once guys start competing at a high level, diet becomes maybe the biggest factor that separates the champions from the also rans.  Other than genetics, of course.


----------



## Damar (May 12, 2014)

It&#146;s true that someone just starting out in bodybuilding will want to pack on the weight especially if they are small but no matter what size you are I believe that you need to learn good habits right from the start. You can pack on that weight eating burgers etc but the bottom line is &#145;You will always want to take it back off&#146;. It&#146;s great to look big and bulky with your top on but I&#146;m sure not many people start out bodybuilding in order to wear a jumper on the beach. I have seen so many so called bodybuilders whose faces just get rounder and rounder month after month. They are sluggish, they don&#146;t train to any level of intensity and they always talk about getting abs for the summer. They eat slightly clean for a few weeks then give up due to lack of motivation of fear in seeing the scales drop. What you say is true but the reality is very different. I would say most of these people will never compete and will never be in shape. But if that&#146;s the look they want then they&#146;re doing well.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 18, 2014)

Over-eating / eating too much was a foolish mistake I made in the beginning in my quest for protein and bulking calories.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 18, 2014)

I've been over eating for a few weeks now and it has killed my physique. Time to start cleaning it up. You can bulk without getting fat. Now I have to cut for 4-6 weeks to get back to lean then start to add calories back in. Not worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (May 18, 2014)

Not worth it, takes forever to cut later on.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 18, 2014)

I agree, I should have never bulked up last year, now I'm playing catch up to be ripped for summer .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damar (May 20, 2014)

Big Smoothy said:


> Over-eating / eating too much was a foolish mistake I made in the beginning in my quest for protein and bulking calories.


I fully understand why people do this but for example if you put on a stone in weight over a period but need to take off half of that to see your abs why not just put on half of that in the first place. The period in which you are trying to remove the fat will leave you feeling sluggish and not great about your look. It's good to see that people are doing things different these days. And as I said the bonus is saving money from all that food


----------

